# Laufzeitfehler



## swinx (18. Juli 2001)

Hi Leute,

mein IE zeigt seit einiger Zeit so ne nervige Meldung, wenn ich im Net surfe:

Es ist ein Laufzeitfehler aufgetreten. Soll der Debug-Modus gestartet werden?
Zeile 1:
Fehler: Ungültiges Zeichen

Und wenn ich auf "ja" gehe, startet die Microsoft Entwicklungsumgebung mit der Nachricht: 
Kein Quellcode für aktuelle Anweisungen verfügbar.

Das kommt übrigens auch auf jeder Seite von Tutorials.de.

Wie werd ich das wieder los?
Das nervt furchtbar.

Kann mir einer helfen?
Schon mal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (19. Juli 2001)

hi,
ich habe das extra wieder angemacht 
ok also

systemsteuerung - internetoptionen - erweitert
dort unter browsen oder so steht:
(disable script debugging) script debuggen auschalten
da machst einfach einen hacken hin. dann siehst du wenn du bestätigt hast unten im browserstatus nur nen ausrufezeichen das wars, aber kannst weitersurfen und so.


----------



## swinx (20. Juli 2001)

Besten Dank,
hat funktioniert....
:| :|


----------

